# Best jack plate for 60hp fourstroke Yamaha



## Damage (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi Guys
I’m in the market for a jack plate and have read a lot about the th micro jacker and bobs mini plates
Is there any serious difference between them or is there another brand that I should be looking at

The bobs seems to be liked but the small plate is only rated to 50 hp

The two criteria are weight and bomb proof ness

I’m in south Africa so a ship back for warranty costs $500

Thanks
/d


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Damage said:


> Hi Guys
> I’m in the market for a jack plate and have read a lot about the th micro jacker and bobs mini plates
> Is there any serious difference between them or is there another brand that I should be looking at
> 
> ...


View Vance jackplate, I have purchased one for my 2014 f70la yamaha. Also my 2006 25 yamaha 2 stroke. Good for price. Also had a atlas for 1997 mercury efi 150, no issues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

After owning an Atlas Microjacker and going to a Bob’s on my 70 I think it would be wise to go with a Bob’s since your shipping is so high. Microjackers are OK for lighter motors but lots of actuator issues and loose tolerances coupled with the actuator ram being off center causing jerking side to side when going from up to down.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

I have the exact same motor you’re speaking about, I would highly recommend Bob’s. That is what I have and it has served me very well.


----------



## Damage (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks guys
Just to confirm that the bobs you recommending Is the micro One
I only seem to find a 50 Hp or a 300 Hp bobs Version ??
Thanks
/d


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damage said:


> Thanks guys
> Just to confirm that the bobs you recommending Is the micro One
> I only seem to find a 50 Hp or a 300 Hp bobs Version ??
> Thanks
> /d


https://bobsmachine.com/product/4-setback-standard-series-lightweight-jack-plate-115hp/


----------



## Damage (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> https://bobsmachine.com/product/4-setback-standard-series-lightweight-jack-plate-115hp/


Thank you !!!!!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I currently own a Microjacker and a Bobs manual. And have had other Bobs in the past. I would recommend the Bobs. The Atlas is OK and I have no issues to date. But the Bobs is better quality. But check all your clearances closely. The Atlas fits in tight areas better. If you have a tighter deck/hull area. The Bobs is gonna need a bit more real estate due to its design.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm with Jonny. I've had both and I preferred my Bob's to my current Microjacker, just from a shear chutzpah standpoint. There's definitely more mass to contend with on the Bob's, but it does its job very well. The Microjacker's strength is its footprint and that it's self-contained. The offset actuator design does leave a little to be desired.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Don't look at anything but Bob's. It's a simple piece of equipment, but not all JPs are created equal.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Another vote for Bobs


----------



## Damage (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok guys I finally got my hands on a bobs jack plate here down south and it is currently being installed 
Some more questions for the gurus ??
Do I need to change props to run the engine higher 
Current prop is a 3 blade solas stainless 
I don’t have the luxury of being able to send my lower unit off to bobs to get modified 
So how high can I actually run the stock motor before it doesn’t get enough cooling ??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

These motors are designed to alarm and lower RPM before they get too hot. There’s a common misconception that if you hear the temperature alarm you’ve toasted your powerhead, not true at all. 
As far as the prop, you need to talk to a GOOD prop guy and get it dialed in. Nothing drives me more batty than reading these threads where guys go through ten different props over 6-8 months and settle for some mediocre prop because they gave up on it. Find a local prop shop that knows their stuff and save some money, time and heartache.


----------



## Damage (Dec 13, 2018)

> ="Smackdaddy53,
> As far as the prop, you need to talk to a GOOD prop guy and get it dialed in. Nothing drives me more batty than reading these threads where guys go through ten different props over 6-8 months and settle for some mediocre prop because they gave up on it. Find a local prop shop that knows their stuff and save some money, time and heartache.


Thanks for the advice ! Good to know there are safeguards
On the prop front Unfortunately here are no dedicated shops here :0( and the the guys with skill here know nothing about shallow They all assume that the jack plate is for speed or economy
So I might be destined to do the testing thing but will ask around !!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damage said:


> Thanks for the advice ! Good to know there are safeguards
> On the prop front Unfortunately here are no dedicated shops here :0( and the the guys with skill here know nothing about shallow They all assume that the jack plate is for speed or economy
> So I might be destined to do the self testing thing


There are guys that can get you dialed in without being there in person. You get with a good shop and they’ll let you know what RPM, speed, how the prop is grabbing etc and help you narrow down the correct prop.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another vote for Bob's. Much better design and faster than the Atlas.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Damage said:


> Thanks for the advice ! Good to know there are safeguards
> On the prop front Unfortunately here are no dedicated shops here :0( and the the guys with skill here know nothing about shallow They all assume that the jack plate is for speed or economy
> So I might be destined to do the testing thing but will ask around !!


Damage, try this guy. He may be able to dial you in via email based off of the information you provide him. 

https://propgods.com/


----------



## Damage (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks guys !!!


----------

